# Topics > Books >  Book "The Drone Age: How Drone Technology Will Change War and Peace", Michael J. Boyle, 2020

## Airicist

Book "The Drone Age: How Drone Technology Will Change War and Peace", Michael J. Boyle, July 1, 2020 on Amazon

global.oup.com/academic/product/the-drone-age-9780190635862

----------


## Airicist

Article "Book Review: The Drone Age by Michael J. Boyle"

by Joanna Frew
June 19, 2020

----------

